# bus eireann from prosperous/clane into dublin for commuters



## daijenks (2 Feb 2005)

just moved to Prosperous and toying with the idea of using the bus eireann (120?) service rather than train from sallins to get to work in centre of dublin.

Would be good to hear what any other users think of the pros and cons, does it actually get to central dublin in around 1 hr 15 mins or is it usually longer, are there often nightmare 2 hour plus journeys due to traffic etc..what's it like in the evening traffic etc.

ps I know I could try it out - but you don't always get a full picture of what it's like by a once off try - as I found to my cost with the 39 bus before now!!

thanks!


----------



## JAG (3 Feb 2005)

*Re: bus eireann from prosperous/clane into dublin for commut*

Hi jaijenks

I have used the service every day to commute to Dublin city centre for the past 2 years and have to say it's excellent.

Express buses from Edenderry reach prosperous at 7, 7.15, 7.30am and do not go through Celbridge or Straffan.  The 7.45 and the 8.00 do take the route though Celbridge and Straffan. There is also a new service from Clane leaving at 6.50am every morning and this has reached O'Connell Bridge within 45 minutes and Stephens Green around 50-55 minutes later. Check to see which bus goes direct to Bus Eireann and which goes further to Stephens Green and some also go as far as UCD. (depending on where in the city you work).

The Express buses in the morning do take just over an hour to get in to the city centre - the quays are the main hold up to be honest.

Going home in the evening the service leaves Busauras and the next stop is at the Halfpenny Bridge.  Bit of a mill at the bridge to get on but I've only been left behind twice !!! You have to fight for your corner here!!  This evening service takes on average 1 h 15mins from town to Prosperous, going through Celbridge and Straffan. (It's been making it to Clane within the hour the last few days).

There is an express bus to Tullamore which leaves Busauras every evening at 17.30 which goes straight down the N4 and cuts out Celbridge and Straffan.  It's a bit quicker than getting the regular Edenderry bus which leaves at the same time but the Tullamore bus does not let you off in Clane (or at least it isn't supposed to!) so beware!!

Have never bothered to use the train myself so I'm of no help to you there I'm afraid.


----------

